

Show HN: Control your local uTorrent, Bittorrent client with Angular.js - SchizoDuckie
http://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTorrent/

======
zebra
I would suggest to SchizoDuckie to remove/redo the screenshot because of self-
incriminating info.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
SchizoDuckie is based in The Netherlands and therefore by law allowed to
download movies and stuff for personal use from the internet.

We Dutchies pay a fee on top of every media storage device that's supposed to
somehow make it's way back into the entertainment industry.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
(having said that, i've updated the screenshot with a more up-to-date one that
shows the full thing)

~~~
late2part
Always better not to be the tall grass :)

